# Edufii Training App



## One Planer (Jan 22, 2016)

For all you folk who have a blog or like to keep a training diary, this is for you!

My teaching pro put me onto this last night.

He can send my lesson videos and notes directly to my feed. I can also keep a training log.

Add notes, pictures, video and even voice memos.

The full version comes with an analysis function, but even the free version has the facility to slow regular speed videos to slow motion.

Cross platform (Apple & Android) makes it open to everyone.

Well worth a look IMHO.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 22, 2016)

If they add Piq etc integration this could be very good. Apps like this need to look to bring together info from a variety of places.

The worst thing is having 4 apps do a similar but different things so you can't correlate the stuff you want.

Swing monitor hardware plus camera analysis plus lesson logs plus score/shot tracking over a round plus gps plus social platform = winner


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Swing monitor hardware plus camera analysis plus lesson logs plus score/shot tracking over a round plus gps plus social platform = bored crapless
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you


----------

